# Outside Temperature gauge?



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

On the radio. Even the 1st gens had it. Don't remember where though.


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

Top of the touch screen should be a temp indicator near the time. I have the 7 inch screen.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like its there up top. Haven't played around to see if you can turn it off or not in the settings besides *F/*C in conversion of temps.


----------



## Hbharrison (Feb 2, 2018)

Right right! Now I see it. It's small and at the top left of the screen when I turn the car on. The reason I never noticed is becuase I have my android phone plugged in all the time and use waze and Spotify and it doesn't show temperature when these are running. I can see the temperature if Android auto isn't running (unless its at the home screen)

Thanks!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Android overrides the radio screen. You get what the software provides for you. Not the radio. Although you can hear the radio in the background when android isn't speaking.


----------

